# Hooking up a motor



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

You mean bolting ring terminals together or motors with post terminals?


----------



## Manny353 (Apr 24, 2012)

Bigger motor leads usually get short barrel lug crimps. Ilisco and burndy are used often at the job site i am at.

Torquing depends on the size of bolt you use to attach the leads together. Our job site specs are 60-84 inch pounds for 1/4 bolt and 20-30 foot pounds for 3/8 bolt.


----------



## Electrician86 (Oct 2, 2013)

Jlarson said:


> You mean bolting ring terminals together or motors with post terminals?


Bolting barrel lug crimps together


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Bolted because of vibration


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I will use wire nuts if the wire feeding the motor is #10ga or smaller. Up to 2/0 or 4/0 I'll use Polaris gray. Bigger than that would be lugs, bolted and taped


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

This is a 700HP 480V motor. It has parallel Copper 700's feeding it. We don't torque to a specific value just good'n'tite. Never had any issues.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

scameron81 said:


> This is a 700HP 480V motor. It has parallel Copper 700's feeding it. We don't torque to a specific value just good'n'tite. Never had any issues.
> 
> View attachment 29798


I've never seen 700's


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

scameron81 said:


> This is a 700HP 480V motor. It has parallel Copper 700's feeding it. We don't torque to a specific value just good'n'tite. Never had any issues.


What is the motor FLA?...parallel 700's seems a bit small


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> What is the motor FLA?...parallel 700's seems a bit small


Yeah you're right. I was thinking of a different motor. They're 1000's


----------



## sparkywannabee (Jan 29, 2013)

We use special German technology, the Gutentite torque down procedure.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

sparkywannabee said:


> ... Gutentite torque down procedure.


I've got to remember that one. :thumbsup:


----------

